# Back on the Pacific Crest Trail



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My kind of ride, other than the weather,


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey that is awesome!!!
I worked at a pck station in the Eastern Sierra's as the cooks helper. I would post pics, but I do not have a scanner so no go on that one.
This looks like so much fun!
I have been having the "wants" to go back but there is only a week before college starts and I know you have to reserve well in advance.
Now did you go on your own or with a pck station and guides???
PM me the info I might want to go up north next summer...Hehehe..I am having the calling again!
If any readers out there have not tried this....look at those beautiful photos! Try it...you will love it!
Thanks so much for sharing this with us!
Half Pass


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Ah, it looks so cool and crisp there. And the mist, how lovely!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words! We went out on our own for this particular trip. It was great! - May go back this coming weekend for better pics. Think good thoughts for clear skies!


----------

